# South Louisana Red Beans (Cajun Corner)



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

1 pound red kidney beans
Ham bone with generous amount of meat
1 pound pepperoni, sliced thin
1 bay leaf
dash of red pepper
Cumin powder to taste
1 large onion chopped
1 glove garlic, chopped


Wash and pick over beans. Cover in cold water and soak overnight. Cook pepperoni, onions, and garlic until slightly browned. Add beans and water in which they have been soaked, then ham bone and more water to cover, bay leaf, red pepper, and cumin powder to taste, say 1 teaspoon to start with. You can adjust up or down. Cook slowly for several hours. Serves 8:vs_cool:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Brainbucket said:


> 1 pound red kidney beans
> Ham bone with generous amount of meat
> 1 pound pepperoni, sliced thin
> 1 bay leaf
> ...


That sounds really good, I got it saved. Thanks BB.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I had the best red beans over rice in Albuquerque. Came home fixed plain white rice dumped a can of red beans over it.......and it was terrible. Never did try to look up an red bean recipes.

Yours sound great!


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Startingover said:


> I had the best red beans over rice in Albuquerque. Came home fixed plain white rice dumped a can of red beans over it.......and it was terrible. Never did try to look up an red bean recipes.
> 
> Yours sound great!


Sausage of any kind, and beans of any kind go very well together.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@Brainbucket beans cooked up. Used smoked turkey tails instead of ham.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Using basically the same recipe, wifey makes great cuban black beans and rice. Substitute Kielbasa or smoked sausage for meats and I add Texas Pete to by bowlful for a little tasteful kick. Tabasco is just heat without the good taste, IMO. I also like finely chopped onions fresh per bowl, not cooked in.

We do eat good, don't we??


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

My arteries clog just to read this . . . . .


----------

